# Tay Conti has had enough of the trolls who are sending harassing messages to her and Sammy Guevara’s ex-fiance



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

> Tay Conti has had enough of the trolls who feel like it’s their right to get into the business of wrestlers’ personal lives.
> 
> Conti shut down a so-called fan who made an inappropriate comment about her and Sammy’s ex-fiance Pam. Conti fired back: “Alright, enough with this BS. Stop talking sh*t about us or her. They just didn’t workout anymore and I had nothing to do with that, there’s no f**king upgrade, we both good and different. When y’all was hating on us, she was the first one to text and check on us.”
> 
> ...


Source: Tay Conti has had enough of the trolls who are sending harassing messages to her and Sammy Guevara's ex-fiance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Good for Tay


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

A touch of guilt in there perhaps...


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This is why I only use social media to witness other people’s drama. 😂


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

They literally asked for the attention lmao


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Weren't they trolling people about there relationship not long ago?

You can see why WWE make efforts to control there superstars Twitter accounts.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

No sympathy for these clowns they plaster their private life all over social media and vlogs. I mean what could possibly go wrong lol.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I mean the trolls harassing her about it are assholes, why people care that much about wrestlers' relationships is weird and maybe they need better hobbies. 

However, let's not pretend both of them have basically been parading their relationship on social media, so technically they kinda are inviting this sort of thing. Best thing to do is simply ignore it, or just leave twitter to be mostly professional and keep a private personal account.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Obviously people shouldn't troll her but isn't she a homewrecker?


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Lambert going to say something about it for a cheap "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh" pop


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

They are both morons and I hope they are booed out of the building.

If Sammy hadn’t made his fiancé and real life engagement part of the show, then I doubt either would get much brushback. But he did. So to ask your gf of 6 years to marry you, then date another wrestler a month later is just asking for it and it shows how clueless they both are.

If Tay had any mind for the business, she’d play into it and her new gimmick would be Tay “the homewrecker” Conti.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fully behind Tay on this. It's their personal business and we all have fuck all say in it.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Both of them are attention whores without the talent to warrant it. 😂


----------



## RamPaige (Jun 10, 2017)

It's nice to see wrestling fans have evolved a smidge from the Lita and Melina controversy. They're actually blaming both the guy and the gal for their actions, and not just ragging on the woman. Though, Edge and Batista looking like the type of guys that "should" get women like Lita and Melina most likely helps. Whereas Sammy probably doesn't fit the archetype that should be with a woman like Tay to a lot of internet fans, I'm sure that's where all the rage is actually coming from.


----------



## DrEagles (Oct 12, 2019)

I mean what did they expect? If you choose to put your life and relationship all over social media then prepare to have critics. They could have kept their thing private, at least for a period of time, but instead decided to show it off all over Sammy’s YouTube


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

She's right that they shouldn't be getting harassed

But no matter how much they say otherwise nobody is going to believe they did nothing inappropriate while Sammy was engaged and in a relationship. Even if they weren't fucking they were getting way too close emotionally.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

RamPaige said:


> It's nice to see wrestling fans have evolved a smidge from the Lita and Melina controversy. They're actually blaming both the guy and the gal for their actions, and not just ragging on the woman.


From memory people were angry at Edge. The general consensus online was how a man could do that to a close friend. His matches were regularly hijacked with "You Screwed Matt" chants too at a time when WWE were trying to position him as the next heel to break in to the main event, which ended up holding off on for a little while longer.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

She has Sammy to blame for that. If he didn't propose to his ex on live TV no one would have given a fuck. I'm sure a ton of people from last night's show was like WTF he proposed to that other chick.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Sammy made his engagement public when he did it in the ring. Then he made it public when he ended it after a few months with her and made it public he was with Tay like a week later. Honestly, what do they f'ing expect?


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

It's pretty shitty if people are harassing Pam because she seems really nice and is not really a public figure


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Obviously people shouldn't troll her but isn't she a homewrecker?


Tell you didn't read what she wrote without telling me.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Tell you didn't read what she wrote without telling me.


You believe her?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> You believe her?


Can you prove she is lying?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Can you prove she is lying?


So you believe her


----------



## CriminalLeapord (Oct 13, 2017)

Think Sammy, Tay, Pam and the trolls need to have an hour long segment on next weeks Dynamite where they can sort it out, unsanctioned preferably. Book it Tony.


----------



## Araxen (Oct 10, 2019)

CriminalLeapord said:


> Think Sammy, Tay, Pam and the trolls need to have an hour long segment on next weeks Dynamite where they can sort it out, unsanctioned preferably. Book it Tony.


They really should go on Maury. Tay can take a lie detector test.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Sammy proposes to his ex on live fucking television but winds up with Conti a couple of months later. Not my business, but its fairly obvious as to what likely happened there.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

Tay over here hiding behind pam. Its not bad enough you stole her fiancee, now you have to use her as a shield


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

I’m not saying it’s right, but, this kind of thing comes with the territory of being a public figure and they won’t stop just cuz you tell them to.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> So you believe her


I have never seen a reason not to believe her. 

And apparently you don't have anything that proves she is lying. Got it.


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

Its okay, its not like Sammy and Tay are private about anything to avoid situations like these


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> *I have never seen a reason not to believe her.*
> 
> And apparently you don't have anything that proves she is lying. Got it.


Being gullible is not a good thing


----------



## Sad Panda (Aug 16, 2021)

Could you imagine if social media was around during the Edge, Lita, Hardy drama? Lita would’ve had a nervous breakdown.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

She's right. I've heard people on these forums call her a "homewrecker" or a "side chick". You idiots don't know these people's personal lives. (I'm talking to the ones harassing them) Then I hear people saying that Sammy upgraded. That's so fucked up. Imagine being Sammy's ex and have to constantly hear about how he "upgraded". That's gotta hurt. Just stfu and mind your goddamn business.


----------



## jobber81 (Oct 10, 2016)

Sammy Guevara eating a bowl of cereal out of Conti's arse


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dr. Middy said:


> I mean the trolls harassing her about it are assholes, why people care that much about wrestlers' relationships is weird and maybe they need better hobbies.
> 
> However, let's not pretend both of them have basically been parading their relationship on social media, so technically they kinda are inviting this sort of thing. Best thing to do is simply ignore it, or just leave twitter to be mostly professional and keep a private personal account.


not only that but they pretty much EXPECT you to be following their trash relationship behind the scenes

If you only watched dynamite, it would seem like the two just seemingly started showing up together when they had no prior involvement


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

The XL 2 said:


> Sammy proposes to his ex on live fucking television but winds up with Conti a couple of months later. Not my business, but its fairly obvious as to what likely happened there.


It happens more often than not. The pressures of an impending marriage can implode relationships. My friend was engaged for 2 months after being with a girl for many years and they never ended up getting married. The pressure was too much. Sammy Guevara is so young, probably felt like it was too early to get married or something. Can't really speak on it without knowing the real circumstances.


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Being gullible is not a good thing


And just because you claim otherwise does not mean I am gullible enough to believe you. 

Again, you have nothing and offer nothing to back up your claims. Just a hunch, cool story but that hunch is nothing more than an unfounded opinion and opinions aren't facts.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> And just because you claim otherwise does not mean I am gullible enough to believe you.
> 
> Again, you have nothing and offer nothing to back up your claims. Just a hunch, cool story but that hunch is nothing more than an unfounded opinion and opinions aren't facts.


Again if you want to be gullible fine, it's not a good look though


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Black Belt Shakira is still an upgrade from the Denny's waitress even if there was a dry spell. Ain't my fault for noticing as they were both put on display on my television set.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Why does anyone give a shit about who random wrestlers are banging?


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> Again if you want to be gullible fine, it's not a good look though [emoji23]


Gullible is the guy creating fantasy scenarios in his head without a shred of proof just because.


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Why does anyone give a shit about who random wrestlers are banging?


Because they are not the ones being banged/doing the banging so they got to get there frustrations out on the ones who are.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I have no clue why someone in the spotlight would have a public social media account for their personal life. It seems foolish to invite morons into your life. 

Kayfabe account. Private account for actual people in your life. Problem solved.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Does anybody really give a shit what she's angry about?

You ain't that important, little miss.

Go ahead with ya lil homewrecking self.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> You believe her?



i dont like her as a wrestler, therefore her morals are suspect.. thats how this works right?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stew mack said:


> i dont like her as a wrestler, therefore her morals are suspect.. thats how this works right?


I like Sammy, but I'd have to be an idiot to believe nothing nefarious happened. How gullible are some of y'all lol


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

lets stop acting like @RapShepard aint right on this.

cmon....


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

I imagine there were a previous litany of innuendos, double-entendres, and maybe even a few text messages cryptically alluding to playing a game of hot dogs and donuts.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502084600113287205

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502094056284958725

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> Sammy Guevara is so young, probably felt like it was too early to get married or something. Can't really speak on it without knowing the real circumstances.


Sammy is 28. In what world is that “so young?”

And if you aren’t ready to get married, don’t propose, and certainly not on national TV


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I like Sammy, but I'd have to be an idiot to believe nothing nefarious happened. How gullible are some of y'all lol


yeahh he was prally hitting it ahaha.. and i was more saying that as a general statement about the IWC. they castigate hogan, yet love flair even though flair did honestly worse


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

KingofKings1524 said:


> Why does anyone give a shit about who random wrestlers are banging?


Why does said random wrestler give a shit what people on the internet are saying?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stew mack said:


> yeahh he was prally hitting it ahaha.. and i was more saying that as a general statement about the IWC. they castigate hogan, yet love flair even though flair did honestly worse


Got you lol. Yeah being fans of folk just opens us all up to liking the odd asshole or two


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

The XL 2 said:


> Sammy proposes to his ex on live fucking television but winds up with Conti a couple of months later. Not my business, but its fairly obvious as to what likely happened there.


what ever you do please don't mention that on SC on reddit, they'll likely to have a shit fit and deny that happened


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Even if Tay and Sammy were fucking behind his fiancee's back, why do random people on the internet care? Who is white knighting for some random women (Pam) that you have never and will never have any really interaction with?

Sammy definitely invited some of this response by proposing on TV and having a VLOG that showed his early interactions with Tay. People will naturally make assumptions. I just don't get why people are triggered by it.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502084600113287205
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502094056284958725
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


??

You follow me friend


----------



## Cowabunga (Oct 9, 2010)

Regardless of whether Tay and Sammy did something ethical or not regarding their relationship and the break up with Sammys fiance, people need to find better things to do with their free time than sending DMs to celebrities or pro wrestlers on social media where they criticise their personal lives. 

Seriously, who the hell cares?! None of those fans knows any of the parties involved irl. So why waste time and energy getting invested into this supposed love triangle?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Forum Dud said:


> From memory people were angry at Edge. The general consensus online was how a man could do that to a close friend. His matches were regularly hijacked with "You Screwed Matt" chants too at a time when WWE were trying to position him as the next heel to break in to the main event, which ended up holding off on for a little while longer.



They were mad at Edge during the Matt Hardy feud but the chants largely went to only Lita by 2006-2007 while Edge mostly got wrestling heel heat.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Some toxic people out there.

who cares if they “asked for it”

not cool


----------



## Hannah 18 (Apr 5, 2021)

Randy Lahey said:


> Sammy is 28. In what world is that “so young?”
> 
> And if you aren’t ready to get married, don’t propose, and certainly not on national TV


Exactly


----------



## Fearless Viper (Apr 6, 2019)

Its obvious that they can't handle the heat. They should embrace this and be the modern day Edge-Lita. It will do wonders to their career and might help AEW as well.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Basement dwelling losers who have nothing better to do than harrass people online, but wouldn't have the balls to say a single thing to their faces. I hope they all choke on the hot pockets their mommies make them for dinner.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

If I were Sammy, I'd track some of the basement trolls down and crack their fucking skulls open. Enough brains get splattered over walls, and the losers learn to keep their fucking mouths shut.


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Regardless of the circumstances, it's really not anyone's business, and it's certainly not appropriate to be sending any of them hate-filled messages. Honestly, people have so little going on in their lives these days that all they can do is tweet obnoxious shit at celebrities.

What a bunch of sad assholes.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

Leviticus said:


> If I were Sammy, I'd track some of the basement trolls down and crack their fucking skulls open. Enough brains get splattered over walls, and the losers learn to keep their fucking mouths shut.


Damn, you're a badass.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

Leviticus said:


> If I were Sammy, I'd track some of the basement trolls down and crack their fucking skulls open. Enough brains get splattered over walls, and the losers learn to keep their fucking mouths shut.


Waste of time. Even after he cracks their heads open, he won't find any brains inside to splatter the walls with, so there's no point.

He might introduce some extra tumbleweed into the wild, though.


----------



## Thomazbr (Apr 26, 2009)

Are we still in this shit? For real?
Who the fuck cares about who is fucking who holy shit. Are people just closeted TMZ or PEOPLE magazine readers?


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> ??
> 
> You follow me friend


because youre my favorite anti-AEW poster.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Did anyone ever stop and think maybe there were relationship problems before the engagement? That it was one last grand gesture to make up for a fractured relationship and he sprung it on her on national television so she couldn’t say no? Every think maybe reality set in shortly after and neither were prepared to get married or were comfortable doing so? That type of thing comes typically with a breakup pretty quickly afterwards.

the timing is really no one’s business because they don’t know the timing of his relationship with Pam or where they were truly at.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

La Parka said:


> Lambert going to say something about it for a cheap "ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh" pop


I love when he does that.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Leviticus said:


> If I were Sammy, I'd track some of the basement trolls down and crack their fucking skulls open. Enough brains get splattered over walls, and the losers learn to keep their fucking mouths shut.











r/iamverybadass


r/iamverybadass: People trying too hard to appear tough.




www.reddit.com


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

thorn123 said:


> Some toxic people out there.
> 
> who cares if they “asked for it”
> 
> not cool


The fans of a wrestler who said he wanted to grape someone cuz he found them attractive is calling other people toxic. Noice


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hephaesteus said:


> The fans of a wrestler who said he wanted to grape someone cuz he found them attractive is calling other people toxic. Noice


That’s not cool either. Not a fan either.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

If it's not my business keep it off my fucking television.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

People should get over it to be honest. Assuming it was a shitty situation is fine but harassing them over it to make yourself feel like a hero is pretty pathetic. Move on.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

Tay needs to just get off her phone for the day. Her posts are becoming more and more childish at this point. When are people going to learn that this is just what social media is? If you can't handle being a public figure on social media then stop posting or turn off replies. People are assholes online, this isn't anything new. The more and more she replies to this the worse and worse she looks and that is exactly what these losers want. You can't go around posting half naked pictures of yourself constantly and not expect a bunch of creeps to start coming out and saying a bunch of nasty stuff. There is a reason you don't see women like Bayley, Charlotte, Becky, Sasha, Alexa etc. posting a whole bunch of pictures and opinions on Twitter anymore. Because they know better. Should the world be that way? of course not, but it is and no amount of complaining and arguing is going to change it. 

She can do whatever she wants and I don't blame her for wanting to defend herself when it comes to these dicks on the internet. But she needs to know that it is only going to make everything worse and turn more people against her if she doesn't handle it the right way. Now her posts are starting to delve into the arrogant territory and people aren't going to like that.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 (Dec 15, 2004)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502330465822429185

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## I am Groot (May 2, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502330465822429185
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Committing career suicide is a story i can get behind


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

Rhetro said:


> Did anyone ever stop and think maybe there were relationship problems before the engagement? That it was one last grand gesture to make up for a fractured relationship and he sprung it on her on national television so she couldn’t say no? Every think maybe reality set in shortly after and neither were prepared to get married or were comfortable doing so? That type of thing comes typically with a breakup pretty quickly afterwards.
> 
> the timing is really no one’s business because they don’t know the timing of his relationship with Pam or where they were truly at.


*An adult has entered the chat*


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502330465822429185
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Shes sounds like a 12 year old. What a clown.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> Even if Tay and Sammy were fucking behind his fiancee's back, why do random people on the internet care? Who is white knighting for some random women (Pam) that you have never and will never have any really interaction with?
> 
> Sammy definitely invited some of this response by proposing on TV and having a VLOG that showed his early interactions with Tay. People will naturally make assumptions. I just don't get why people are triggered by it.


People calling out shitty behaviour? Is that a new concept to you or something?


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

Look at us! We like to FUCK! We have SEX! All THE TIME!

... but please respect ours and Pams privacy during this difficult time. I promise she's cool with everything and still likes us.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ForceOfNature said:


> People calling out shitty behaviour? Is that a new concept to you or something?


If their was actual factual shitty behavior, then sure call it out, but as of now people are speculating without any real facts and then obsessing over it. Your life would have to be pretty fucking boring to spend it obsessing over the love life of people you have never met. If you assumed that your neighbor was cheating on his wife, would you go over to their house with no proof and start making those claims? Obviously not, because that is their life and it would be weird for you to give a shit.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> If their was actual factual shitty behavior, then sure call it out, but as of now people are speculating without any real facts and then obsessing over it. Your life would have to be pretty fucking boring to spend it obsessing over the love life of people you have never met. If you assumed that your neighbor was cheating on his wife, would you go over to their house with no proof and start making those claims? Obviously not, because that is their life and it would be weird for you to give a shit.


No her behaviour definitely is shitty, stop making excuses for her. 

She's an overgrown child.

It doesn't make you edgy, cool or different.


----------



## Hayabusasc (Dec 19, 2009)

Think Tay needs to cool it abit. She's going to look very stupid after the inevitable breakup.


----------



## DRose1994 (Nov 12, 2020)

There’s a lot to unpack here. I guess we don’t know the nature of Sammy and his exes relationship. Could’ve been rocky. Sure, it doesn’t look like a good look that he proposed and then a few months later they’re broken up and he’s with his gorgeous coworker — we’ve all seen that story. Doesn’t mean that she or Sammy did anything wrong. 

Also, fwiw, Tay would have a lot of young men leaving their girlfriends if he showed interest. I’d say people should leave them alone — it doesn’t strike me as a serious forever thing, more like “two crazy kids.” That being said, they should maybe work on not publicizing every thing in their lives.


----------



## Damned (Oct 22, 2021)

A huge lack of maturity here. Reality is gonna hit hard when it comes.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhetro said:


> Did anyone ever stop and think maybe there were relationship problems before the engagement? *That it was one last grand gesture to make up for a fractured relationship and he sprung it on her on national television so she couldn’t say no?* Every think maybe reality set in shortly after and neither were prepared to get married or were comfortable doing so? That type of thing comes typically with a breakup pretty quickly afterwards.
> 
> the timing is really no one’s business because they don’t know the timing of his relationship with Pam or where they were truly at.




That would make him even more of a douche and dumber in many people's eyes. No wonder marriages and divorces are a racket.


----------



## Elitest (11 mo ago)

go tay! bet they're wwe fans with their faux-outrage. don't watch if you don't like them.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Starting to really not like Tay. It's not due to this. She seems like a person who wants attention and then whines about it when she gets it to get more attention. 

Stopped watching Sammy's vlog too. It's no longer funny or entertaining. Feels really fake and disingenuous. Fuego stuff has cooled down too now that he has a contract.


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Forum Dud said:


> View attachment 118427
> 
> 
> Look at us! We like to FUCK! We have SEX! All THE TIME!
> ...


This thread came to my mind when I saw her post this lol


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1502330465822429185
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She is self burying rn


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> That would make him even more of a douche and dumber in many people's eyes. No wonder marriages and divorces are a racket.


Really? You’ve never tried to save a relationship when you were young by making one last grand gesture and falling in your face!?

for all we know, they way it went down may have upset her abs things ended the next day. What ifthe spark was gone for her? Abs Sammy was trying to keepit going with the person he loved? What if she said no and he was heartbroken and was consoled by Tay and things went from there?

The amount of comments in here are ridiculous, we don’t know the full story we don’t know how it went down or how things were before or after. To say Sammy or Tay are assholes shows a lack of maturity and lack of relationship experience imo. Things happen in life that you don’t see coming. Life can be funny like that, and because life is funny we don’t know what was going on and we should withhold judgement.

in fact if Sammy’s ex is handling things with class, that should be a major indicator that the posters on here and the drones on Twitter should do the same.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> She is self burying rn


I think she’s just sick of the fuck tards coming at them and now she’s going to say and do what she wants, might as well the way people are coming at them


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

ForceOfNature said:


> No her behaviour definitely is shitty, stop making excuses for her.
> 
> She's an overgrown child.
> 
> It doesn't make you edgy, cool or different.


Your the kind of person that keeps refreshing TMZ to get celebrity dating news, aren't you?

Hey, live your life man. I am going to bow out of the speculation on the love life of people I have not met.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhetro said:


> Really? You’ve never tried to save a relationship when you were young by making one last grand gesture and falling in your face!?
> 
> for all we know, they way it went down may have upset her abs things ended the next day. What ifthe spark was gone for her? Abs Sammy was trying to keepit going with the person he loved? What if she said no and he was heartbroken and was consoled by Tay and things went from there?
> 
> ...


Have I ever tried to save a failing relationship by pressuring a woman to marry me in front of an audience in order to make it near impossible for her to refuse?

Nope, I haven’t. In fact, that sounds like a horrendous idea that no fully developed mature adult would consider rational.


----------



## Blaze2k2 (Dec 3, 2019)

Sammy and Tay out there living their best life. More power to them.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Prized Fighter said:


> Your the kind of person that keeps refreshing TMZ to get celebrity dating news, aren't you?
> 
> Hey, live your life man. I am going to bow out of the speculation on the love life of people I have not met.


The fuck are you even talking about lmfao.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

RamPaige said:


> It's nice to see wrestling fans have evolved a smidge from the Lita and Melina controversy. They're actually blaming both the guy and the gal for their actions, and not just ragging on the woman.


Uh, this is what made Edge the most genuinely hated heel for years.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Have I ever tried to save a failing relationship by pressuring a woman to marry me in front of an audience in order to make it near impossible for her to refuse?
> 
> Nope, I haven’t. In fact, that sounds like a horrendous idea that no fully developed mature adult would consider rational.


That’s not what I asked you. Why your now trying to grand stand about being a fully developed adult is quite telling on that. A little tooo over compensating in my opinion. Stop trying to twist this to slander people. Speak on things you know.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhetro said:


> That’s not what I asked you. Why your now trying to grand stand about being a fully developed adult is quite telling on that. A little tooo over compensating in my opinion. Stop trying to twist this to slander people. Speak on things you know.


Here’s your question:

“Really? You’ve never tried to save a relationship when you were young by making one last grand gesture and falling in your face!?”


I answered it, using the very scenario you originally presented:




Rhetro said:


> *Did anyone ever stop and think maybe there were relationship problems before the engagement? That it was one last grand gesture to make up for a fractured relationship and he sprung it on her on national television so she couldn’t say no?* Every think maybe reality set in shortly after and neither were prepared to get married or were comfortable doing so? That type of thing comes typically with a breakup pretty quickly afterwards.


It’s humorous you are telling me to speak only on the things I know when I’m just addressing a hypothetical you brought up. I’d wager most people here would see the massive problem with proposing to a woman on national television if it was a means to pressure her into saying yes. It’s unfortunate you don’t.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

MarkOfAllMarks said:


> It happens more often than not. The pressures of an impending marriage can implode relationships. My friend was engaged for 2 months after being with a girl for many years and they never ended up getting married. The pressure was too much. Sammy Guevara is so young, probably felt like it was too early to get married or something. Can't really speak on it without knowing the real circumstances.


Because most people are scumbags, does not excuse shitty behavior. Hopefully Dante was correct and the deepest circle of hell is reserved for betrayers/cheaters/mutineers...


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Sammy's ex is probably doing just fine being free and having all the sex she can handle.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

Home wrecker gimmick


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Leviticus said:


> If I were Sammy, I'd track some of the basement trolls down and crack their fucking skulls open. Enough brains get splattered over walls, and the losers learn to keep their fucking mouths shut.


Not sure what fucked up part of the world you live in, but in these parts you go to prison for touching someone without permission. Doesn't matter what the person said to you, so be an adult and move on, not a child and threaten physical violence.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Not sure what fucked up part of the world you live in, but in these parts you go to prison for touching someone without permission. Doesn't matter what the person said to you, so be an adult and move on, not a child and threaten physical violence.



i doubt too many men are worried about Sammy beating them up. What’s he going to do, jump off a ladder on top of me? 😂😂


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

He is about as unthreatening as they come. He might stick his tongue out and smash my action figure up! Id be way more scared of her she seems like a psycho.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

thisissting said:


> He is about as unthreatening as they come. He might stick his tongue out and smash my action figure up! Id be way more scared of her she seems like a psycho.


This isn’t far from the truth. Those crazy blondes dude. 😂


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Prized Fighter said:


> If their was actual factual shitty behavior, then sure call it out, but as of now people are speculating without any real facts and then obsessing over it. Your life would have to be pretty fucking boring to spend it obsessing over the love life of people you have never met. *If you assumed that your neighbor was cheating on his wife, would you go over to their house with no proof and start making those claims?* Obviously not, because that is their life and it would be weird for you to give a shit.


I put letters to the wife/girlfriend in their mailboxes. Scumbags need to be revealed and pay for their actions...


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

I am not sure if "When y’all was hating on us, she was the first one to text and check on us." really helped the situation. Looked like she tried to behind his ex now. In the very end it reminds me about something a german celebrity said in past: if you invite the public into your private life in good times, then they won't go away in bad times. The most damage was done by Sammy himself, when proposing big time in public. But hey, I wonder all these "fans" have nothing better to do than going for Tay. On the other hand, we are still talking about it ...


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> i doubt too many men are worried about Sammy beating them up. What’s he going to do, jump off a ladder on top of me? 😂😂


Jokes aside I'm pretty sure he'd fuck up 90/95% of the WF posters, people seem to forget the guy is in peak physical shape and is physically conditionned to throw hands / knees in people's face as much as he is ready to take a beating.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

TuNePeuxPas OK said:


> Jokes aside I'm pretty sure he'd fuck up 90/95% of the WF posters, people seem to forget the guy is in peak physical shape and is alway ready to throw hands / knees in people's face as much as he is ready to take a beating.


Lmfao, he's a tough guy now?

Just because you think he could kick your ass, don't project that onto the rest of us. I'd eat that little toothpick alive. 😂😂


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Nothing like a thread being derailed by internet hard men.


----------



## ForceOfNature (12 mo ago)

Erik. said:


> Nothing like a thread being derailed by internet hard men.


Because it wasn't derailed beforehand? Like every other thread in this forum. 

Um lol ok


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

Two things here. First, if you're harassing them online, get a freaking life. Second, if you dont like to hear it, don't put your whole life on social media. Especially right after what Sammy just pulled with his engagement.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Freelancer said:


> Two things here. First, if you're harassing them online, get a freaking life. Second, if you dont like to hear it, don't put your whole life on social media. Especially right after what Sammy just pulled with his engagement.



And there ya go.


----------



## Rhetro (Feb 14, 2015)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Here’s your question:
> 
> “Really? You’ve never tried to save a relationship when you were young by making one last grand gesture and falling in your face!?”
> 
> ...


I’m providing a scenario that could provide context to the end of a relationship. Your trying to white knight like a pathetic internet warrior. Get over it


----------



## TuNePeuxPas OK (Jan 7, 2017)

ForceOfNature said:


> Lmfao, he's a tough guy now?
> 
> Just because you think he could kick your ass, don't project that onto the rest of us. I'd eat that little toothpick alive. 😂😂


Don't confuse being observative enough to be aware of someone's potential / abilities with your own insecurities, I personally don't go around assuming I'd kick everyone's ass solely based on size/the way they present themselves.

The tough / omnipotent talk usually screams "I overrestimate my skills" and is the typical mindset that most have until they meet that one guy/gal who'll eventually humble them.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Rhetro said:


> I’m providing a scenario that could provide context to the end of a relationship. Your trying to white knight like a pathetic internet warrior. Get over it


Who is white knighting? And white knighting who? I said from the start both Sammy and Tay seem like complete immature morons. No need to have a nervous breakdown because your argument is nonsensical. 😁


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Fair enough, I've had enough of Conti and Guevara for a while now, wastes of on-air-space they are.


----------



## HBK Styles Ospreay (Jan 15, 2020)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Fair enough, I've had enough of Conti and Guevara for a while now, wastes of on-air-space they are.


Honestly never known what people see in Sammy. Haven't seen a match of his that didn't include AT LEAST 1 obvious botch!!!


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Tay is so angry you could fry an egg on her culo.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

HBK Styles Ospreay said:


> Honestly never known what people see in Sammy. Haven't seen a match of his that didn't include AT LEAST 1 obvious botch!!!


I mean... he can stick his tongue out of the corner of his mouth and grin like a phony douchebag very well. That should count for something, shouldn't it?
Dude's terribly awkward and as unsafe a worker as they get, super overrated from the get-go. I don't mind him very much but his segments are never any entertaining to me. He has no natural charisma and even his cue card schtick grew really old really quickly. "Yea, Sammy. TLDR. Next."

Conti is a channel changer for me. She's absolutely unconvincing as a performer and, imho, only good as wanking material for some post-pubertal basement dwellers.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Erik. said:


> Nothing like a thread being derailed by internet hard men.


Fite me irl! 
~unsheathes silver spork~


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

After tonight promo and what she posted on twitter this is classic lmao


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Normally I'd say don't necro but fuck it, torch this chick and her fuckwit boyfriend. If you're pissed about the promo like I am


----------

